# Best HDR  i've done so far



## SensePhoto (May 12, 2011)

My little brother and my best friend asked me to take a couple shots, these are just 4 out of 30 and happen to be HDR, let me know what you think! 




Picture (19 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (18 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (5 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr




Picture (4 of 21).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## spacefuzz (May 12, 2011)

they look quite well done, dont see any blatent haloing.  nice job.


----------



## mjbine (May 12, 2011)

Looks really clean and crisp!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 12, 2011)

Nice... I love the way accord coupe looks, the 4 door on the other hand.....


----------



## SensePhoto (May 12, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice... I love the way accord coupe looks, the 4 door on the other hand.....



haha agree with you there


----------



## analog.universe (May 12, 2011)

Nicely done.  :thumbup: 

HDR has to be really good for me to say that too!   You've made it look very natural.


----------



## SensePhoto (May 12, 2011)

Thank you guys! Appreciate it.


----------



## 480sparky (May 12, 2011)

To me, this is what HDR is really for.  I really don't care for the artsy-fartsy, over-the-top blown-out HDR some folks think is the next best thing to sliced bread.


----------



## STM (May 12, 2011)

Well done. A lot of HDR images tend look rather posterish or garish. Did you bracket exposures up and down or just take the image in PS and lighten and darken it by 1 stop and save as a separate image?


----------



## SensePhoto (May 12, 2011)

STM said:


> Well done. A lot of HDR images tend look rather posterish or garish. Did you bracket exposures up and down or just take the image in PS and lighten and darken it by 1 stop and save as a separate image?


 
I always set my camera to bracket shots even if im not planning on making HDR out of it, that way i have 3 different exposures to work with in post, just to be safe. All the car shots were taken as a bracketed 3 exposure -/+2EV sets. Thanks for the comment, I hate the cartoonish overdone HDR that anyone can do by applying a preset or something and unfortunately thats how i started up doing it until i finally found a true beauty of it all.


----------



## Carny (May 15, 2011)

These look good.  Can you post them in non hdr, just for comparison?


----------



## DivaKaye09 (May 20, 2011)

Carny said:


> These look good.  Can you post them in non hdr, just for comparison?


 
+1 Nicely done!


----------



## Propsguy (May 20, 2011)

Nice location... I bet you could get a lot of mileage out of that place...

Nice job in the subtle HDR as well.... I have a particular disdain for over processed images.... well done.


----------

